# Williams: Nobody expected anything from Hornets



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> *By: Jim Eichenhofer, Hornets.com, www.twitter.com/Jim_Eichenhofer*
> New Orleans first-year head coach Monty Williams speaks to the local media following every Hornets practice throughout the season, but as expected, there was a significantly larger group than normal Friday at the Alario Center. The team practiced for the first time since Wednesday's loss at Dallas, as it prepares for Sunday's Game 1 visit to the Lakers.
> 
> Williams talked to New Orleans reporters for a little over 10 minutes this afternoon, discussing an array of issues. The Hornets will practice again Saturday morning before heading out for their cross-country flight to Los Angeles. The team usually departs for flights in mid-afternoon for games played the following day, but they are expected to leave earlier than usual since Sunday’s game is a 2:30 p.m. Central tip-off (actually 12:30 Pacific time in Los Angeles).



http://neworleanshornetsblog.blogspot.com/2011/04/williams-nobody-expected-anything-from.html


----------

